# Please please please I need advice



## SherryDupo

I really need advice, words of comfort...anything really. I had my tunes tied in December 2012 after my 4th child and I found out this morning I am pregnant. I would love another baby, but I'm scared to death this is a tubal pregnancy. Anyone know of successful pregnancy after a tubal ligation without tubal reversal?
 



Attached Files:







20140504_070303.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 118


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations!

I don't have any experience, the best advice I can give is to contact your doctor to see if they can refer you for a scan :hugs:


----------



## skyesmom

it is not such an unusual thing for the tubal ligation to reverse spontaneously, still i would go to a OB/GYN and request an urgent scan asap just to confirm everything is ok.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes I used to be a labor and delivery nurse and I delivered a healthy full term baby girl of a mother that had her tubes tied. When can u get in to do an early scan?


----------



## TTC 84

I would try get a scan ASAP to confirm all is ok , good luck and congrats :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey sweetie first things first congratulations on your :bfp: <3 :hugs:
Second thing, I would do what others suggested and get a scan just to be sure. Keep us updated ok? We would all love to hear how you are doing.


----------



## ashleyg

Get a scan like everyone else said. But congratulations!


----------



## SherryDupo

I called my insurances nurses line Sunday night after cramping on the left side. I was scared to death it was in my tube. My hcg blood test is 346..my last period was March 28th, but I have 33 to 36 day cycles. Nothing in my left tube or right ov. They couldn't find my right ov. There is a sac in my uterus that measures 1.7cm with no yolk, no pole, and no heartbeat. The doctor said the 1.7 gestational sac is equal to that of a 6 week 3 day sac. She also said that because of that this will never be a good pregnancy :( she suggested medication to miscarry, because it will never develop and I'll miscarry anyway. She also said I could have an ectopic somewhere else and this sac could be just growing in my uterus because the hormones. I'm going today at 12 to have an hcg quant done again. She said if the quant rises, then they will do another scan, if it doesn't they will give me a pill??? She also said if they do a second scan and still no yolk sac or fetal pole, I should definitely consider the medication. I've decided that I'll wait 5 weeks at the least for something to show.. I have faith in my little bean..I just do not want to get attached to the idea of it being viable because my husband and I are gonna be crushed if it's just an empty sac.


----------



## SherryDupo

Also my tubes were tied in 2010..I didn't mean 2012.


----------



## skyesmom

hey hon!!! it is way too early to tell if a sac is viable or not!! you are not even 5 weeks and the heart doesn't even start to beat before 5 weeks simply because no human fetus reaches a stage with having a beating heart before full five weeks (and honestly, a heartbeat can't often be found before 7-8 weeks).

i would definitely wait a bit with medications, especially as nothing alarming was found in your tubes and you had no severe cramps so far. also, i would DEFINITELY get another doctor's opinion before starting miscarriage-inducing medications. i think your doc wants you to start metotrexate drug that is used to arrest the embryonic growth in case of ectopic pregnanices. 
since they haven't found a sac in your tubes and you are really really early on (around 16 dpo so barely two full weeks since conception!!!) i would DEFINITELY avoid any interventions for now and get a second opinion.

i get that your doc wants to be extra safe to you as misdiagnosing an ectopic and having your tube burst would be a big issue for her, also potentially legally, but also giving you miscarriage inducing drugs and telling you your baby won't develop anyhow to make you take them is a bit of a lie and a bit of pushing it. she CAN NOT possibly estimate a viability of a sac at two weeks post conception. 
she may think: "OK, she has four kids already and got her tubes tied so if she loses this one even if it's healthy it ain't so bad and it's less risky for her".
she doesn't take into account how it may impact you emotionally. 

and honestly, a doctor that can't find your right ovary at all and has found nothing in your tubes while she has found a developing sac in your uterus, yet pushing you to take drugs should be double-checked in terms of diagnosis. 

i really pray that it is all good with you, and i don't know why but something tells me it is all fine with you and your little bean. 

get yourself a second opinion and then take a decision. if there is no trace of ectopic in your tubes, i wouldn't take a medication to miscarry. it is really really hard to tell the viability of a pregnancy so so early on and no doctor should tell you you are to miscarry certainly that early on.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs xxx

How did yesterdays quant go? Hoping for good news for you x


----------



## SherryDupo

I got my blood work back :( it isn't good. My hcg has dropped to 74. I was told to make my 2nd ultrasound appointment for may 16th to make sure my body has expelled everything on its own. I'm absolutely heartbroken. I had my tubes tied and I got pregnant...just to have it taken away. Now I'm waiting to start bleeding...and I don't know when or what to expect.


----------



## skyesmom

so so sorry for your loss dear. it is such a cruel thing to live.


----------



## Andi86

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry for your loss :hugs: xxx


----------



## BunnyN

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow sweetie, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:.


----------



## mrs_park

So sorry hun, what a thing to have to go through :hugs:


----------



## ds0910

So sorry for your loss sweetie:hugs:I am currently having my second miscarriage so I can tell you how mine went/going, but remember every pregnancy and miscarriage are different. Both of mine started at 5 weeks, first one was physically fairly easy. Started light bleeding with slight cramps in my back. By morning cramps were gone, bleeding picked up to a very heavy period with a lot of clots, bled for about a week and that was it. This one however, has been much worse. I have cramped almost the entire time ( a week so far ) not horrible but certainly very uncomfortable at times, bleeding is not near as heavy with clots, I have nausea but no vomiting, dizzy spells, and just a general feeling of not being well, bloating, headaches, all of which I have been assured are fairly normal for miscarriage. They are continuing to check my levels, if the one they took today is still in the 100's they will give me a shot that makes the body reabsorb whatever is left in there and it should be done pretty soon after that. I am to wait until after my next period and then I am free to start trying again. Good luck hunny and if you want to talk or anything I'm here.:flower:


----------



## TTCabundle

So sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## grace14

SherryDupo said:


> I got my blood work back :( it isn't good. My hcg has dropped to 74. I was told to make my 2nd ultrasound appointment for may 16th to make sure my body has expelled everything on its own. I'm absolutely heartbroken. I had my tubes tied and I got pregnant...just to have it taken away. Now I'm waiting to start bleeding...and I don't know when or what to expect.

I'm so sorry for what you are going through and just wanted to say that I completely understand. I had my tubes cut, tied, clamped and burned almost 6 years ago to find out I was pregnant in february. We were shocked but I was beyond excited. Everything seemed good as my numbers kept doubling. Seemed like a miracle, but I spontaneously miscarried in early march and was devastated. I went on to have what we believe to be a chemical pregnancy in April as well. This is not easy, I know. Praying for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## SherryDupo

grace14 said:


> SherryDupo said:
> 
> 
> I got my blood work back :( it isn't good. My hcg has dropped to 74. I was told to make my 2nd ultrasound appointment for may 16th to make sure my body has expelled everything on its own. I'm absolutely heartbroken. I had my tubes tied and I got pregnant...just to have it taken away. Now I'm waiting to start bleeding...and I don't know when or what to expect.
> 
> I'm so sorry for what you are going through and just wanted to say that I completely understand. I had my tubes cut, tied, clamped and burned almost 6 years ago to find out I was pregnant in february. We were shocked but I was beyond excited. Everything seemed good as my numbers kept doubling. Seemed like a miracle, but I spontaneously miscarried in early march and was devastated. I went on to have what we believe to be a chemical pregnancy in April as well. This is not easy, I know. Praying for you. (((hugs)))Click to expand...



Thank you so much for responding to my post. I'm sorry for your loss and it is rough huh :( I've read elsewhere of this happening, but I really wanted to hear from someone that it's happened to. So did you have a dye test done to see what has come undone? I am not sure I even want to do that yet. Are you ttc or have you gotten pregnant again since? Sorry for all the question, but this whole ordeal had given us baby fever BAD.


----------



## grace14

SherryDupo said:


> grace14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherryDupo said:
> 
> 
> I got my blood work back :( it isn't good. My hcg has dropped to 74. I was told to make my 2nd ultrasound appointment for may 16th to make sure my body has expelled everything on its own. I'm absolutely heartbroken. I had my tubes tied and I got pregnant...just to have it taken away. Now I'm waiting to start bleeding...and I don't know when or what to expect.
> 
> I'm so sorry for what you are going through and just wanted to say that I completely understand. I had my tubes cut, tied, clamped and burned almost 6 years ago to find out I was pregnant in february. We were shocked but I was beyond excited. Everything seemed good as my numbers kept doubling. Seemed like a miracle, but I spontaneously miscarried in early march and was devastated. I went on to have what we believe to be a chemical pregnancy in April as well. This is not easy, I know. Praying for you. (((hugs)))Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for responding to my post. I'm sorry for your loss and it is rough huh :( I've read elsewhere of this happening, but I really wanted to hear from someone that it's happened to. So did you have a dye test done to see what has come undone? I am not sure I even want to do that yet. Are you ttc or have you gotten pregnant again since? Sorry for all the question, but this whole ordeal had given us baby fever BAD.Click to expand...

I didn't have the dye test because my ob (who said he hasn't had ONE patient, other than me, get pregnant after tubal ligation in over 25 years of being an ob) said it wouldn't make a diff to him because we know at least one tube is open and I am considered fertile. He also said the test can be very painful. The miscarriage was around 6 weeks in the beginning of march and then at the end of April, I had 3 faint positives, but started bleeding the next morning. We always wanted another baby and only had my tubes tied because of health reasons. We haven't been using protection (only used condoms after miscarriage to prevent infection) and kind of left the possibility in God's hands...although my Ob strongly cautioned me of the high probability of a tubal pregnancy if I do conceive again.

How are you doing with everything??? Did you fully miscarry?


----------



## SherryDupo

That's the same with my doctor. We know that at least one is open. I debated the see test to see which on or if both are. I've read about an increase risk of tubal pregnancy and I'm with you, it's in God's hands. I just can't believe it happened to begin with. 

So was April what they call a chemical? I'm so new to the ttc part. I never had to try before and never mc until this month.

I'm currently 2dpo. Our doctor said there wasn't a reason to wait 1 full cycle, but to wait 2 days after bleeding stopped and take it easy the 1st couple of times. I'm not sure if we caught the egg, because our power went out Sunday so we all camped outside in a tent to entertain the kids. So unless his sperm lasted until Monday there isn't a good chance for us this month.


----------

